# Scotland-Scandinavia/Iceland/Faroes service will continue



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Spotted this item tonight >> here <<.

Also see the Smyri Line's site.

Dougie.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Good news but I wonder who bankrolls them?


----------

